# Part Time jobs while studying in australia..



## king4u89 (Aug 10, 2013)

I am going to get admission in Masters of Professional Accounting course in sydney..The thing which is bothering me a lot is the part time jobs in Australia..I am an ACCA Member from Pakistan, with around 3.5 years of auditing experience in a firm HLB International and my IELTS band is 6.5..I want to know what sort of part time jobs I would be able to do in sydney, as I will not be able to join any audit firm there due to 20 hours working limit on student visa..So what kind of jobs I will have to do? and how much I will be earning in a week? I am not worried about living (rental) expenses, as I will be living at my uncle's home in sydney..but how much I will be able to contribute towards my college/university fees through working part time?


----------

